# PTO Driven Front Reel Mower



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has used a front mounted pto driven reel mower. Any thoughts about these? I came across one for my bolens and while I have the 42" rotary deck, I thought this looked kinda cool. Not really sure how useful it might be, but in my never ending quest for wierd attachments I was thinking this might make an interesting addition. The other thing I wondered about, is it strictly for grass or is a little tougher than that. The tractors I see the highway dept use have a similar unit mounted on the rear and they seem to cut anything with them. The mower would spin very fast on the front pto even though it has a gearbox, at least as fast as the regular deck or snowblower.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

A lot of the old estates used front reel mowers, a popular one was “Lock”
(spelling ?). They gave a terrific finish cut but they had to be kept sharp.
Another thing to think about would be getting the reels sharpened. 
You would need to bring the unit to someone who had the equipment
to sharpen them.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

also they don't work as well on rough yards. Nice smooth lawn, nothing cuts better. Oh, and it can't be to long eather.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
There's a guy who comes around in the summer with an old stepvan setup as a sharpening and grinding service not sure but maybe he could do it. Not really sure how much I'd actually use it so once sharpened should last awhile I guess.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I almost bought an old Gravely with a 30"? wide front reel mower among the attachments. It ran great and cut grass, but I was looking for a rotary mower and could not afford to but that set-up AND the rotary mower I wanted. Nothing beats the look that a reel mower gives, but they are a maintenance headache and only work well on smooth well maintained turf, not the lumpy stone infested field I call a lawn. Is there an attachment that was NOT available for Gravelys? (besides wings )


----------

